# German postcode in Amazon Flex



## Beerslinger (May 7, 2020)

Morning, 
I didn' find any info, even on flex support how to enter German postcode properly, when starting to deliver after registration. When I enter my German postcode without DE- it drops me in US, when with DE it pops up an error 🤔 anyone here from Germany?


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

das ist nicht gut !!


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Beerslinger said:


> Morning,
> I didn' find any info, even on flex support how to enter German postcode properly, when starting to deliver after registration. When I enter my German postcode without DE- it drops me in US, when with DE it pops up an error &#129300; anyone here from Germany?


What app are you using? This board has users of rideshare and delivery apps of various sort. It's possible most are using Uber, but, not sure.


----------



## Beerslinger (May 7, 2020)

Amazon Flex


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Beerslinger said:


> Amazon Flex


Ok, I won't be able to help you with that. You may want to include Amazon Flex in your title to get attention of one of those users.

Good luck


----------



## John M Santana (Jan 7, 2018)

I know absolutely nothing about Amazon Flex, but, the abbreviation "DE" is the US is for the state of Delaware. Maybe that's why you're getting that error; the US state abbreviation and the Germany address aren't matching-up. I'm sorry that I couldn't be of help. Good luck.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

das ist hässlich!!!

ich halte es nicht mehr aus !


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

NoPool4Me said:


> Ok, I won't be able to help you with that. You may want to include Amazon Flex in your title to get attention of one of those users.
> 
> Good luck


but this in the flex subcategory


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Beerslinger said:


> Morning,
> I didn' find any info, even on flex support how to enter German postcode properly, when starting to deliver after registration. When I enter my German postcode without DE- it drops me in US, when with DE it pops up an error &#129300; anyone here from Germany?


Sorry, dass ich dir dabei nicht helfen kann .


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Bist du mein Uber? 
No! Auf Wiedersehen !


----------

